# IBS, Vegetarian and allergic to some foods...help!?!?



## lousielou (Apr 18, 2011)

So I have been told I have IBS and my Drtold me I should just look up Fodmap's, which I have but I am struggling to find out what I can eat now since I am a vegetarian, can not eat foods such as tomatoes and oranges (acid foods)...I have gone out and brought gluten free bread and cereal, rice milk, lactose free yogurt and non-dairy butter. I can see the foods I can and can't eat online but I can not seem to find information on things like: Flour, eggs, and sugar as an example. Any help with this will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

lousielou said:


> So I have been told I have IBS and my Drtold me I should just look up Fodmap's, which I have but I am struggling to find out what I can eat now since I am a vegetarian, can not eat foods such as tomatoes and oranges (acid foods)...I have gone out and brought gluten free bread and cereal, rice milk, lactose free yogurt and non-dairy butter. I can see the foods I can and can't eat online but I can not seem to find information on things like: Flour, eggs, and sugar as an example. Any help with this will be greatly appreciated!!!


Hi.I've been on the FODMAPS for 2 years and it helps heaps even though it is very restrictive. I have also found other foods I can't eat so my diet is pretty bland. I was thinking about becoming a vegetarian but it seems impossible with IBS. I avoid red meats because they cause pain but I eat a small serving of chicken or fish eat night. As for flour, you can get gluten/wheat-free flour from the shops with is fine on FODMAP diet, but it still affects me so not sure whether it will effect you. I find eggs fine, and as for sugar- I can't really eat anything with it in it. Try avoid all processed and manufactured foods (biscuits, chips, lollies etc.)Google Sue Shepherd- the creater of the FODMAP diet. She has a shopping guide and several recipe books which you might find useful. She also employs a group of dieticians who you can have an appointment with over the phone.Hope this helps


----------

